# My Facebook fan page



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all!  Would love some new fans!  Here is the link to my page.  
Leyla Cadabal Photography | Facebook
I also have a webpage.  I would love any feedback or CC.  I am in the middle of updating it so it may not have as many photos as I would like.  Getting there!  
Leyla Cadabal Photography

Thanks so much.  I have been enjoying the learning process and appreciate all of the feedback I have received so far!


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 14, 2011)

You have 28 post and you're asking people on here to become fans of your Facebook page? That smells of spam. Anyone report this post to the mods yet?


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been around the boards for a while, just don't post as much as I visit.  Not spamming at all.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

Just added a few photos to my similar CC post.  
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/personal-professional-photography-websites/235282-cc-support.html


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 14, 2011)

Wait, you've posted the same links in two different threads and you still don't consider yourself spamming...? :er:


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 15, 2011)

I posted the second one because I thought it fit better in that category.  I tried to look and see if I could delete the first post but I couldn't find it.  If anyone knows how I can do that I would like to get rid of it.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------

